# Tournament Fishing Captain Needed?



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

Here i find myself without a ride for this tournament season. I would love to hold up another one of those oversized "Happy Gilmore" checks this year. Do you know someone looking for an experienced tournament captain?

Prefer 80 Viking Enclosed Bridge . But hey, I have made it to the podium on a 32' Regulator center console too! I am open to being a second captain with the right team. 

I have a lot of tournament gear - including my own hand built lures and all kind of unique stuff. 

My specialties are;

using thoughtful strategy to figure out a way to get to the podium.
High Speed Wahoo trolling.
Interpret raw Sat data to find upwellings / rips for Mahi Fishing.
Live Bait Experience, and an even more effective Dead Bait technique for Big Blues.
Ballyhoo / Circle hook Gulf of Mexico specific trolling technique.
Daytime Tuna Fishing - hold the record at the ECBC for a 192# Yellowfin.
unique and highly effective Kite Trolling technique - gets bites when nothing else will work on open water tuna.
Cashed in every Gulf Tournament, with ECBC highest winning percentage. Experienced in Cabo and Costa Rica as well.

When I am not fishing, my day job is as a yacht broker, appraiser, and marine surveyor. 

My fee is based on winning. No win, no fee.

Matt Condon, Destin, FL 850-259-9900


----------

